# Swedish: gräddfil



## VickyA

Hello everyone!

Can anyone please tell me the equivalent to 'gräddfil' in English and/or Spanish?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Södertjej

Nata agria. Sour cream.

Si se trata de usarlo para alguna receta, te puede valer también un yogur natural sin azucarar (de vasito, no líquido), ya que la nata agria no se encuentra con facilidad en toda España.


----------



## brtkrbzhnv

There's also another meaning (or two), which http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gräddfil describes as "[a] traffic lane for certain types of vehicles, such as car pooling automobiles, buses and taxi cabs; car pool lane" and "[a] collective term for the various methods through which privileged individuals can attain benefits such as housing, schooling, employment, etc.".


----------



## Södertjej

Bra att veta!


----------



## blazek

brtkrbzhnv said:


> ...describes as "[a] traffic lane for certain types of vehicles, such as car pooling...  and...privileged individuals can attain benefits such as housing, schooling, employment, etc.".




This is because "grädda" just like "cream" in English can mean both literal cream and "the best"  and "fil" can also mean "file" or "lane."  It is interesting that a lot of words in Swedish and English are interchangeable in both primary and secondary meanings even when they do not appear to have similar etymologies (ie are not cognates).


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Interesting observation! I've never heard of cream lanes, though, just VIP lanes, in English...  Although grädde is a Scandinavian word, the meaning of priviledged/the best has been adopted from French usage.

Whenever I can't get Swedish gräddfil in my shop, I use natural yoghurt (the liquid variety) and drain a litre through a coffee filter. After an hour, I'm left with 2,5-3 dl of thick yoghurt in the filter that looks like gräddfil but has a milder taste.

French crème fraîche sometimes works, except that it's much thicker.

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Wilma: Svensk "flytande" yoghourt är mycket tjockare, den spanska är ungefär som nyponsoppa. Tyvärr.


----------



## VickyA

Södertjej said:


> Nata agria. Sour cream.
> 
> Si se trata de usarlo para alguna receta, te puede valer también un yogur natural sin azucarar (de vasito, no líquido), ya que la nata agria no se encuentra con facilidad en toda España.


 

Muchas gracias Södertjej! I can't find 'nata agria' where I live and in the Swedish store here gräddfil is almost always 'slut'. 

I agree that créme fráiche is too thick, I'll try the yoghourt! Cheap and easy to find! 

Thank you again!


----------



## Södertjej

Si hay tiendas suecas, quizá haya también tiendas alemanas, ahí puedes encontrar nata agria. Aviso, el yogur no suele valer para recetas donde se caliente, como en salsas.


----------



## VickyA

Pues sí, supongo que también habrá tiendas alemanas, incluso quizás en el Lidl o Aldi, nunca había pensado en eso, gracias!! También gracias por el apunte de que no se puede usar el yogur en recetas calientes. 

Esta es una receta fría, la probaré con el yogur, seguro que sale bien. 

Ya te contaré.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Wilma: Svensk "flytande" yoghourt är mycket tjockare, den spanska är ungefär som nyponsoppa. Tyvärr.


Jaha, då får man väl köra 2 l spansk yoghurt genom ett kaffefilter för att få ut något i lagom tjocklek...

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Eller köpa några burkar av den andra sort med rätt konsistens och servera direkt


----------

